# Red Snapper - What Circle Hooks do you use?



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello All,

What's your best / favorite circle hook brand/model and size for Red Snapper from the kayak?

I've been using Mustad 39960D in 9/0. I got them because I saw them being used on a charter boat red snapper trip (although they were using 8/0). The hooks seemed kind of small so I went up one size. These 9/0's are smaller than you would expect since there's no size standards for circle hooks.

I'm pleased with these hooks since they work well, are durable, and are pretty inexpensive. I got a box of 100 for about $23 I think.

That being said, I would gladly pay more for better hooks if I can improve my hookup ratio etc.

Everyone please chime in! What's your favorite circle hook for ARS? -JJ


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Mustad Demon, 6/0-7/0 in 3X. Sharp as razors and will not bend. Gamakatsu's are even sharper and just as strong but cost almost twice as much. I use both almost exclusively for all my bottom fishing, just adjust size according to the target species.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Mustad Demon Circle 3X also 6/0, and 7/0 for Snapper and 8/0 for Grouper.


----------

